# You like Kinder Surprise?



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2013)

Americans, I'm sorry that you have to miss out on these wonderful, wonderful creations.

Anyways, I just bought 5 Kinder Surprises and I forgot how awesome these things are. Yes, I'm 23, 24 this may, and I still buy this stuff.

The chocolate egg is really really good. And it just amazes me at some of the toys they fit inside the egg. Some of them are pretty neat. Who likes them, or are you a bitch and think you're too old for them?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Since I were an kid, its really really good actually 

Too bad there were some retarded kids that actually SWALLOWED the toys inside of the egg.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 25, 2013)

I only buy the Hello Kitty thingies.
I give the choclate to whoever it wants to have it.

I just care about the small HK inside it xd


----------



## bowser (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah they taste incredible. How can anyone be too old for good chocolate? 

I think they're from the house of Ferrero by the way, company that makes the Ferrero Rocher.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol, some background would've been nice. I'll help out though.

What are they?


Why US foos can't haves them 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinder_Surprise#Prohibition_on_sale_or_import_into_the_United_States

Yeah those seem pretty neat n' tasty. Guess we'll have to stick to Cracker Jacks.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 25, 2013)

YES
OMNOMNOM


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Lol, some background would've been nice. I'll help out though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those seem pretty neat n' tasty. Guess we'll have to stick to Cracker Jacks.


 
If people don't know what a Kinder Surprise is, they don't belong in this thread.


----------



## uribemaster (Jan 25, 2013)

I think i prefer the chocolate called "What's in the wonder ball". Sadly though, i haven't seen any being sold here anymore but i remember always getting one every time i would see one in the store. None were safe from me!


----------



## Snailface (Jan 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> If people don't know what a Kinder Surprise is, they don't belong in this thread.


Now, I do so I'm stayin. 

Yes, it bothers me US citizens can't have these things (honestly, I just care about the chocolate), but I can take it like a man and accept my cruel fate. Its okay for me just to sit back and watch other people be happy -- its a skill learned with age. Enjoy your treats.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Now, I do so I'm stayin.
> 
> Yes, it bothers me US citizens can't have these things (honestly, I just care about the chocolate), but I can take it like a man and accept my cruel fate. Its okay for me just to sit back and watch other people be happy -- its a skill learned with age. Enjoy your treats.


 
Actually in December, there was a petition to get them unbanned, and I think if it reached 25k signatures, they would look into it this month.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Americans, I'm sorry that you have to miss out on these wonderful, wonderful creations.
> 
> Anyways, I just bought 5 Kinder Surprises and I forgot how awesome these things are. Yes, I'm 23, 24 this may, and I still buy this stuff.
> 
> The chocolate egg is really really good. And it just amazes me at some of the toys they fit inside the egg. Some of them are pretty neat. Who likes them, or are you a bitch and think you're too old for them?


 

We had Wonderballs, which were essentially the same things, until they stopped putting toys in the middle and replaced them with stickers and then later just more candies.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 25, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> We had Wonderballs, which were essentially the same things, until they stopped putting toys in the middle and replaced them with stickers and then later just more candies.


Actually, it wasn't called the Wonder Ball until after they started stuffing them with candies. It used to be the Nestlé Magic Ball.

I remember this because I used to spend an entire week's allowance on nothing but Nestlé Magic Balls, and when I couldn't find them I looked it up and found they were changed into Wonder Balls. I stopped buying them because they didn't have the stickers and figurines inside like they used to. I have a small collection boxed up somewhere at my parents' house. If I can manage to find it all, I'll take a picture.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 25, 2013)

I like kinder buenos too, too bad i can t buy them because my family says its for children


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2013)

jk i like it


----------



## Arras (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep, they are awesome. Like them since I was a kid. They're expensive as hell though. And yeah, all Kinder chocolate products are made by the same company who makes the Ferrero Expensiballs.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> I like kinder buenos too, too bad i can t buy them because my family says its for children


 
If someone says you're too old for Kinder Surprises, it just means they're trying to kill your inner child. You grab that Kinder Surprise and tell them to back away otherwise you'll call the police on them for attempted murder.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 25, 2013)

you have to be a millionaire to buy these things,they are so f***ing expensive!


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> We had Wonderballs, which were essentially the same things, until they stopped putting toys in the middle and replaced them with stickers and then later just more candies.


For the same reason that Kinder Eggs are banned in the US. "Choking hazard." 

$2,500 fine _per egg_ if brought into the country, WTF?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 25, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Since I were an kid, its really really good actually
> 
> Too bad there were some retarded kids that actually SWALLOWED the toys inside of the egg.


Reminds me of the time I had my first Kinder Surprise when I was 5.

When I looked at the packaging and they called the toys inside a "choking hazard", 5 year old me thought to myself: Who would be so stupid to swallow this?

Man never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Par39 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, my great aunt has brought us kids one ever since we were small whenever we have a family get-together. I love Kinder Buenos too.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 25, 2013)

How ironic that these eggs that are intended for children are based to some degree on child labor. This is Ferrero for you.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 25, 2013)

Chocadooby!


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 25, 2013)

Kinder Surprise! I love these things, they taste incredible. The toys however, simply suck now. I remember when I was a kid, you'd get all of these parts to assemble a simple windup car, it was the coolest thing ever. Now they just give you a toy with no assembly required, or a crappy 12 piece puzzle.


----------



## Arras (Jan 25, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Kinder Surprise! I love these things, they taste incredible. The toys however, simply suck now. I remember when I was a kid, you'd get all of these parts to assemble a simple windup car, it was the coolest thing ever. Now they just give you a toy with no assembly required, or a crappy 12 piece puzzle.


I always liked assembling the toys more than the toys themselves xD


----------



## chyyran (Jan 25, 2013)

The chocolate is amazing, with the white chocolate lining on the inside of the egg.. I usually loose the toys a few hours later, so yeah 

I didn't know that these were banned in the US, the more you know


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Kinder Surprise! I love these things, they taste incredible. The toys however, simply suck now. I remember when I was a kid, you'd get all of these parts to assemble a simple windup car, it was the coolest thing ever. Now they just give you a toy with no assembly required, or a crappy 12 piece puzzle.


today's kids prefer toys that do not take time to assemble


----------



## loco365 (Jan 25, 2013)

I absolutely love these things. I haven't had one in a while, but I am so tempted to get a ton of them from the corner store now.

AND I DO NOT GIVE A CRAP THAT I AM ALMOST 18. I WANT MY TOYS.

And not those "toys", mind you.


----------



## Another World (Jan 25, 2013)

you can buy them in america but only in the big cities. they are imported. i can find them at a local middle eastern market that caters to russians.

their chocolate is actually really tasty. 

-another world


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 25, 2013)

Heh, I have a friend in Canada who brings me some whenever they come down to visit. They are delicious.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kinder Suprise is, was and always will be amazing. 'nough said.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 25, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Kinder Surprise! I love these things, they taste incredible. The toys however, simply suck now. I remember when I was a kid, you'd get all of these parts to assemble a simple windup car, it was the coolest thing ever. Now they just give you a toy with no assembly required, or a crappy 12 piece puzzle.


 
Whaat? They have a ton of cool toys in the 2012 kinders. I got a little plane thing that actually flies really well and was actually semi-fun to put together. Got a bunch of sail boat things too to put together.
Though yea, a fair few toys with no assembly required...but hey, monkey stamps.
I was totally collecting all the monkey stamps.

I didn't catch 'em all :[

EDIT: Oh my god now I need to go buy a dozen kinder surprises...thanks SS.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not that big on any kind of chocolate. Kinder Surprises aren't bad but there is just something about chocolate that makes it so I can't eat more than a couple bites at a time.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 25, 2013)

kinder surprise is great.
the girl eggs though, are just crap.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 25, 2013)

Kinder Surprise is awesome if I can ever get some smuggled into the states for me. It's the only alternative to Cracker Jack toys since they went full on cheapass and just started putting stickers and shitty folding puzzles in there instead of actual toys.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 26, 2013)

Arras said:


> I always liked assembling the toys more than the toys themselves xD


Same here, it was always made me feel like I accomplished something.



weavile001 said:


> today's kids prefer toys that do not take time to assemble


Lame ass kids of today -.-



Hells Malice said:


> Whaat? They have a ton of cool toys in the 2012 kinders. I got a little plane thing that actually flies really well and was actually semi-fun to put together. Got a bunch of sail boat things too to put together.
> Though yea, a fair few toys with no assembly required...but hey, monkey stamps.
> I was totally collecting all the monkey stamps.
> 
> ...


I always got toys that didn't need any assembly last year. Maybe this year will be different... I hope... I doubt... 
It's not my fault the chocolate tastes so good and the toys need collecting 



Team Fail said:


> I absolutely love these things. I haven't had one in a while, but I am so tempted to get a ton of them from the corner store now.
> 
> AND I DO NOT GIVE A CRAP THAT I AM ALMOST 18. I WANT MY TOYS.
> 
> And not those "toys", mind you.


No shame in enjoying the chocolate and toys. I'm 23 right now


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Kinder Surprise! I love these things, they taste incredible. The toys however, simply suck now. I remember when I was a kid, you'd get all of these parts to assemble a simple windup car, it was the coolest thing ever. Now they just give you a toy with no assembly required, or a crappy 12 piece puzzle.


 
Exactly what I came here to post.

I remember every toy back in the days was like 50 pieces that you put together to make some really cool thing, now you take it out of the capsule and no assembly required.

Remember these planes that you had like at least 10-15 pieces or something to build them?


----------



## Depravo (Jan 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Chocadooby!



Oh sweet Jesus! It took me years of therapy to forget that advert...


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow it's been ages since I had one of those (at least 8 years).
I don't see them al lot anymore either. I think only certain supermarkets sell them here.
I can't even remember that ithad a white coating on the inside.
Has it always been like that?


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 26, 2013)

No I don't. Maybe because I live in Switzerland, and we have REAL chocolate here. To be honest I hate the taste...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> you have to be a millionaire to buy these things,they are so f***ing expensive!


They cost roughly 1€ each, I don't find it that expensive (given, it's the European price which is the original market, so it might be cheaper here).



Ritsuki said:


> No I don't. Maybe because I live in Switzerland, and we have REAL chocolate here. To be honest I hate the taste...


I gotta say I love swiss chocolate and I buy it often, however there's a lot of good chocolate besides Swiss one, Begian Chocolate is extremely good as well, and then there's other types of chocolates which are also good, personally I can't eat milk chocolate since it's too sweet for me, but I do enjoy the other chocolates from Ferrerro and even Kinder, which aren't Swiss made either.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 26, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> They cost roughly 1€ each, I don't find it that expensive (given, it's the European price which is the original market, so it might be cheaper here).


its about R$4 here, about 2,1 dollars , or 1,5€


----------



## unz (Jan 26, 2013)

Heh, good to see I'm not the only 'temper who likes Kinder Surprise.
I started collecting them back in the '80s, and just never stopped.

The missus buys me a three-pack of Kinder eggs every grocery shopping day.
I've got about 3 shopping bags full of Kinder toys stashed away in storage.

There's only one thing better than a Kinder Surprise... Kinder Maxi!



The Maxi eggs appear in stores around Easter and Xmas, so sometimes I get 2 a year as gifts.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> its about R$4 here, about 2,1 dollars , or 1,5€


Well, even if it was 1.50€, given the current market prices for most chocolates here, it's not that expensive, although it used to cost 0.50€ when the Euro started.
Granted, it's not something that you should buy several times a day, but once a day or a few times a week shouldnt be a problem (I never did eat them everyday when I was a kid since they were too sweet).



unz said:


> Heh, good to see I'm not the only 'temper who likes Kinder Surprise.
> I started collecting them back in the '80s, and just never stopped.
> 
> The missus buys me a three-pack of Kinder eggs every grocery shopping day.
> ...


 
The Maxi, which is called Kinder Joy over here, is available during the whole year, I prefer it's taste to the normal Kinger Egg tbh.


----------



## unz (Jan 26, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> The Maxi, which is called Kinder Joy over here, is available during the whole year, I prefer it's taste to the normal Kinger Egg tbh.


Maxis all year round?!
BRB: Moving to Portugal.

Seriously though, yeah the chocolate is nicer, probably because the "shell" is thicker.
The plastic toys are vastly better quality, too.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 26, 2013)

I love these things. The chocolate tastes really good, and the toys were cool too. Also:


----------



## PJM (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't really bother with them when i was younger, but my kids now LOVE them. The chocolate is very good, I eat the chocolate from one of my kids cause he's weird and doesn't like any form of chocolate. The toys are pretty cool too... most of them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 26, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> They cost roughly 1€ each, I don't find it that expensive (given, it's the European price which is the original market, so it might be cheaper here).
> 
> 
> I gotta say I love swiss chocolate and I buy it often, however there's a lot of good chocolate besides Swiss one, Begian Chocolate is extremely good as well, and then there's other types of chocolates which are also good, personally I can't eat milk chocolate since it's too sweet for me, but I do enjoy the other chocolates from Ferrerro and even Kinder, which aren't Swiss made either.


 
Yeah at the store I buy mine they're about $1.25, but you can get them cheaper if you shop around. It's just this store I've been going to for years, it's literally like the type of corner store you see in movies where everybody knows each other. It's awesome. Hell I don't even get ID'd anymore there. lol


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 26, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Exactly what I came here to post.
> 
> I remember every toy back in the days was like 50 pieces that you put together to make some really cool thing, now you take it out of the capsule and no assembly required.
> 
> Remember these planes that you had like at least 10-15 pieces or something to build them?


There were so many great toys. The cars, planes, boats, and even little figures that needed assembly. It was really incredible when I was a kid.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe I'll have to see if I can get Yusuo to smuggle a few of these into the package if I ever order some crispy M&Ms from him again XD

I've never had a Kinder Surprise.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 26, 2013)

I still get some cool toys that require some assembly. Except I just got one now that's a little yellow monster thing thats... well.. doesn't do a damn thing.

I also bought another Kinder Surprise and went to go put the toy together, and found out that it didn't come with stickers. So I'm bummed


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jan 26, 2013)

Jesus! Those were the sweets of my childhood.
I promise you I still have a giant chest filled with all the Kinder Surprise toys I've collected as a kid. Those things sold like hotcakes where I live!
But then in early 2012 they completely stopped producing and selling them here, and they were replaced with Kinder Joy, which in my opinion, tastes like shit.
I thought that change was global! Are you guys telling me Kinder Surprise is still sold all over the world? I thought they were discontinued!



Spoiler











That's the stuff Kinder Surprise was replaced with.


----------



## Xenirina (Jan 26, 2013)

How could anyone like that crap?
It's disgusting. And the ridiculously stupid toys inside. Pathetic.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 26, 2013)

Xenirina said:


> How could anyone like that crap?
> It's disgusting. And the ridiculously stupid toys inside. Pathetic.


Get out of this thread and off the internet and smack yourself in the nose with a steel toe boot right away. It'll help get your brain smarter, I promise.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jan 26, 2013)

I used to love that egg, when i was small i love collecting the toys even sometimes i trade it with my friends. Good old times....
I found that egg last year at a german food shop in my place, cost about $8(fking expensive + it is hard to find it here)
the only kinder egg available in most shop here is the kinder joy, don't like it compared to kinder surprise.


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> The Maxi, which is called Kinder Joy over here, is available during the whole year, I prefer it's taste to the normal Kinger Egg tbh.


Kinder Joy is the one that's the same size as a regular Kinder egg, but one half is filled with cream and the other has the toy (what Lucifer posted)? What is sold as Kinder Maxi in Europe is a huge Kinder egg. Watch the video. _Huge_. (Well, relatively.)


----------



## raulpica (Jan 26, 2013)

I TOTALLY loved 'em when I was a kid.

When it's easter I always try to get this gifted to me:





A HUGE-ASS version of the Kinder Surprise, that only gets released on Easter in Italy 

I mean, compare 'em:





This one above is the MINI version, there's also a MAXI version (which is the one I get)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 26, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I TOTALLY loved 'em when I was a kid.
> 
> When it's easter I always try to get this gifted to me:
> 
> ...


 
Wait... so there's one BIGGER than the one that says MINI on it?!?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 26, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Wait... so there's one BIGGER than the one that says MINI on it?!?


Well, yes 

Here we go:





There's even a bigger one than the MAXI


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2013)

The chocolate tastes cheap and the "toy" is awful. Ones nowadays are even worse, it was kinda fun back then to build them but now it's just three pieces and to stickers to put together.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 26, 2013)

I've got a big bag full of those toys from when I was a child. Love it, but haven't touched one in years.. Maybe I should buy 1 today!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Chocadooby!



Quite a commercial there huh?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 26, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Well, yes
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


 
_*Suddenly, raul's expectations on Easter are set higher than normal.*_

That is ridiculously huge.  I want one.


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> That is ridiculously huge.  I want one.


That's what she said   

*cough* 

I used to hate those solid figurines you find in Kinder eggs when I was a kid. No assembly, no moving parts, no articulation, nothing, just an ornament. Meh. There used to be transformers in Kinder eggs, actual transformers, that you had to assemble and then they _transformed_! *10-year-old-brain-asplode* Stupid immobile ornaments, bah! 
But nowadays I don't mind them, I even like some of them. I'm turning into a crazy china-kitten-collecting old lady with age.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 26, 2013)

I will add to the chorus of "older toys- yay....chocolate, not so much". They are not American chocolate levels of bad (before it is said I know not all septic chocolate is Hershey's but the alternatives were not much better) but nothing that will evoke any memories at all which is quite bad when it comes to chocolate.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 26, 2013)

These are great...I have a huge plastic sack filled with little premuims/figures from these choco eggs, mostly the various Asterix characters.

I had some from Oz, at one point....think they were called 'Yowie', or something like this? (Riffing on the 'Outback Bigfoot', if memory serves.)

Great stuff.


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 26, 2013)

Its_just_Lou said:


> These are great...I have a huge plastic sack filled with little premuims/figures from these choco eggs, mostly the various Asterix characters.
> 
> I had some from Oz, at one point....think they were called 'Yowie', or something like this? (Riffing on the 'Outback Bigfoot', if memory serves.)
> 
> Great stuff.



Somebody say sack?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 26, 2013)

Veho said:


> Kinder Joy is the one that's the same size as a regular Kinder egg, but one half is filled with cream and the other has the toy (what Lucifer posted)? What is sold as Kinder Maxi in Europe is a huge Kinder egg. Watch the video. _Huge_. (Well, relatively.)


 
Yeah, I noticed it afterwards, we do have some like that here too all year round, in some speciality stores, although the ones I know are bigger than the Maxi one shown in the vid.



raulpica said:


> Well, yes
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


 
These are the ones I meant, the Giant ones.
They're found pretty much all year round, although more common during Easter.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 26, 2013)

I always buy the giant kinder surprises right after Easter when they're super cheap.
Soooo muuuch chocolaaaaate


----------



## Redeem (Jan 26, 2013)

I just moved to Canada, from the U.S. We're all set, and I bought 3. It was so good. I love Canada!~!~


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol.  I love 'em, but I mainly buy 'em for the capsule inside - the capsule's good for different bento sauces.  I like the not so sweet chocolate....too.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 26, 2013)

If you like the chocolate you should just buy the Kinder Bars instead; cheaper and more chocolate / flavour.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> If you like the chocolate you should just buy the Kinder Bars instead; cheaper and more chocolate / flavour.


 
I was just thinking the same right now......
I just had one for the first time maybe after 15 years ( to be fair I lived in the States for 12 years and now that I think about it I didn't see any ) and I thought damn, this chocolate is so good but so little !
They should skip the surprise and make it a _solid_ chocolate egg !

Speaking of the surprise, I noticed that the inner yellow capsule now had a different lead that swings open but remains attached to the base.
That's some extra precaution right there ( other then the Not suitable for children under 3 written bold in every language ! ) , that wasn't there when I was a kid.

I distinctly remember that every time I had one , I always ate the chocolate first and then tried to open the capsule with greasy hands, which would inevitably fail.
So I had to use my teeth, and more then once the capsule will shoot open in my mouth and more then once I almost swallowed the lead !
So I recognize that in all fairness they might have been slightly dangerous, but to ban in in a whole nation.....that's quite extreme.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 30, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> If you like the chocolate you should just buy the Kinder Bars instead; cheaper and more chocolate / flavour.


 
That ruins the surprise, and it doesn't come with a toy.


----------



## Par39 (Jan 30, 2013)

Recently got a Kinder Bueno after a long time... now I'm addicted D: Must get MOOOOOOORE... why so yummy q-q


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 30, 2013)

in Co-Op they do a chocolate ball thing and it is basically just hte chocolate from the eggs
no toy but more chocolate for your money


----------



## Jeff Spiegel (Jan 30, 2013)

In the US, there's now a legal version of Kinder Surprise. Bigger toys w a different kind of capsule. www.chocotreasure.com.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff Spiegel said:


> In the US, there's now a legal version of Kinder Surprise. Bigger toys w a different kind of capsule. www.chocotreasure.com.


 
Totally not the same thing!


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 31, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Why US foos can't haves them
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinder_Surprise#Prohibition_on_sale_or_import_into_the_United_States


 
So... it means easter eggs sold in the US also doesn't have a surprise inside them? I hate your country! 

EDIT: Also, the US think Kinder Surprise is dangerous, but finds perfectly secure letting children knocking at some stranger's door at night to ask for candies at Halloween?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 31, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> So... it means easter eggs sold in the US also doesn't have a surprise inside them? I hate your country!
> 
> EDIT: Also, the US think Kinder Surprise is dangerous, but finds perfectly secure letting children knocking at some stranger's door at night to ask for candies at Halloween?


We totally don't have rapists and pedophiles in this country, you know.

It's, like, perfectly safe.


----------



## unz (Feb 1, 2013)

Its_just_Lou said:


> These are great...I have a huge plastic sack filled with little premuims/figures from these choco eggs, mostly the various Asterix characters.
> 
> I had some from Oz, at one point....think they were called 'Yowie', or something like this? (Riffing on the 'Outback Bigfoot', if memory serves.)
> 
> Great stuff.


Yeah, I used to buy the Yowies too. The chocolate was nice (pretty sure it was cadbury's) but the toys weren't as good as Kinder's.
You either got a yowie figurine from the cartoon show they were based on (I think there were 6 yowies, each with thier own distinct personality traits), or an native Aussie bird or animal that needed assembly.

The whole deal was to promote nature conservation. Because selling plastic tat to kids would totally save the rain forest...


----------

